# Wow, RIP Sean Connery.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Another great one gone RIP.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

RIP sean


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

That was a shock
R.I.P.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is rubbish 

It's terrible when anybody passes, but certain celebrities touch you more than most. Mr Connery was a legend.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rip .....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Really sad news. 

RIP.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Very sad. A good age but also a shock as I thought he was invinsible.

The best James Bond IMO.

A fantastic and truly entertaining character. One of the greats.

RIP.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

RS3 said:


> Very sad. A good age but also a shock as I thought he was invinsible.
> 
> The best James Bond IMO.
> 
> ...


Weird isn't it kind of thought the same. Hadn't appreciated he was 90, kind of frozen in time to me. Enjoyed his varied roles, not just Bond but that's obviously what remember him most for.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A great shame. A good age...


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The best Bond.

R.I.P


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Only just seen this.
Like others have said he almost seemed bullet proof and I didn't realise he was 90 either.

Top bloke great actor, rest in piece Sean.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

gutted to hear this today


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Truly upset at the news, loved watching him play Bond while growing up in my childhood days, a very talented and versatile actor. May he rest in peace


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ledgend of film and I heard he was a proper down to earth gent, he will be sadly missed


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Very sad indeed. I also hadn't realised just how 'woke' the BBC had become when I read the articles about his death on line. A legend of the screen had just passed away but they thought fit to muddy his quasi-obituary with a paragraph on how bad it was that as James Bond, he forced himself on women in a non-consensual way and that he slapped their butts. Seriously BBC?! He was playing a character. He was acting. It was 60 years ago. What a disgraceful way to remember an acting great.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, he was 90. Not many people live to see that much.
And was too old to play any role anyway with all the health issues he had.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

An acting legend and a true gentlemen. He made Bond the success it is today. Very sad news on his passing.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Re-watched The Rock today in a little act or remembrance, effortlessly simultaneously cool af, hard af, classy af and funny af. 
Might have to watch Red October or Highlander tomorrow.

RIP


----------

